# How can I make an ultra portable catchbox/backstop?



## cwilkes (Nov 8, 2018)

I've seen the tails of old threads over on other forums hinting at a guy who made a folding cloth catcher for the bag when out on the woods.
Anyone got one? Target practice on the woods is so much nicer than standing on the same spot in the same garden shooting the same box!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've had the canvass square ones, they work fine and are sold on Amazon for under $20. Then I saw this one and the ratings are great -








Amazon.com : PForce Portable Airsoft Target with BB Trap : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : PForce Portable Airsoft Target with BB Trap : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sometimes those collapsible catch boxes don't really collapse all that easy once you set them up. Read the reviews carefully.

When I go camping I just hang an old towel over a limb, end of a picnic table , over the back of a lawn chair - almost anyplace. Put another towel on the ground to catch the ammo.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

*








*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

To me, using a catch box in the woods would be like watching the game on a portable tv while you're sitting in the stands. I must be free to enjoy the myriad targets of opportunity that the forest presents. Cones on a stump, wasp nests, moss clumps... I always figured ammo was disposable in the woods. I'd sacrifice 3 dozen rounds of 7/16 per stroll. Now I've discovered clay, and box-less, guilt-free, wilderness shooting has become the norm.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree with Hulla Baloo, the cheapest catch box for the woods would be clay ammo or mini jaw breakers


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've had the canvass square ones, they work fine and are sold on Amazon for under $20. Then I saw this one and the ratings are great -
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...f=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2QD5RLV88UWRZ&psc=1[/URL]


I have this catchbox and my 3/8 steels rip right through the back with semi-underpowered bands. The nylon material just doesn't hold up like one would hope.
I do have a small 12"x12"x12" from GZK that works pretty well though.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

DGBurns42 said:


> I have this catchbox and my 3/8 steels rip right through the back with semi-underpowered bands. The nylon material just doesn't hold up like one would hope.
> I do have a small 12"x12"x12" from GZK that works pretty well though.


I figured that it would work for clay. I always cut a piece of puzzle mat to fit. I used the end strips on this one - 

















Just a simple light weight set up for the back yard. I don't use a catch box unless I'm shooing in my yard anyway, because I shoot clay 100% of the time out in the desert right now. The puzzle matting works great for a backing.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

cwilkes said:


> I've seen the tails of old threads over on other forums hinting at a guy who made a folding cloth catcher for the bag when out on the woods.
> Anyone got one? Target practice on the woods is so much nicer than standing on the same spot in the same garden shooting the same box!!


Look on Facebook slings and wild steers I think it's called they make a catch bag ultra light weight portable and can hang anywhere they are nice only downside is it comes for UK. I bought one if you like to see pictures.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I use the small catchbox from slingshooting (20x20cm) and fits perfectly in any backpack. The big size (40x40cm dont fit).

At the first I thinked than the small size would be too small but dont (at least for the use I do).


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I love my Steers Wild Slings Catch Bag.

Great people to deal with too.


----------



## cwilkes (Nov 8, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I love my Steers Wild Slings Catch Bag.
> 
> Great people to deal with too.


Genius design.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I take a pillowcase or a piece cut out of a canvas tarp with me backpacking. Add in a thin rope / length of paracord between two trees or just hang it over a fence and it's an instant stop. Use a pillowcase and your backstop is also a bag to carry all your sling stuff in. Here's a pic from a recent backpacking trip.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rather than start a new post, I would rather add to this one. I had an inexpensive plastic container laying around, so I deceided this might be a good portable catchbox. Since I miss every so often, the plastic doesn’t last forever. I purchased spray can of truck bed liner to help extend the life. Of course there is always duct tape. I also took a piece of threaded cut it into two pieces to hang my pillow cases for the backstop. My wife keeps reminding me to recycle the cardboard, so I am. I just try to shred it up a little before I recycle it. I cut the cardboard up and draw an X on it.


----------

